# North Korea nearly attacked Japan with a missile



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

RussiaToday has reported that North Korea has struck a missile at Japan and its citizens have been told to take precautions.



> DETAILS: Japanese military didn't attempt to shoot down the missile, warned people to take precautions https://on.rt.com/8ll1



A video in Hokkaido showing a warning announcement about it:

Twitter​I hope that no one falls victim of this attack. Truly and honestly, I just don't have any words left. This is pure evil.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> RussiaToday has reported that North Korea has struck a missile at Japan and its citizens have been told to take precautions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been telling for years to nuke North Korea before they get nuclear weapon
now they have it and i'm telling to nuke it before they get global reach with 'em
anyway gonna pop corns with those mushroomy explosion and eat some fallouts


----------



## MeAndHax (Aug 28, 2017)

What are you talking about? They launched a missile that flew OVER Japan and hit the waters. DPRK (North Korea) has not „attacked“ Japan. Also, they have no intentions to attack any country.

It was just to scare the US, as always. 
Nevertheless Japanese citizens should be careful if a missile is being launched.


----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 28, 2017)

they didnt attack them what the fuck are you talking about...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

https://twitter.com/HoodieDemon/status/902294813806120962

It flew over. Thank God.


----------



## SkittleDash (Aug 28, 2017)

I feel really sorry for its innocent civilians. NK in general aren't to blame. It's their fat, useless leader. If they had a normal leader like every other fucking country, I think NK would be a great place. But sadly, it can only be in a dream. So... yeah. Nuke NK before it's too late.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

MeAndHax said:


> What are you talking about? They launched a missile that flew OVER Japan and hit the waters. DPRK (North Korea) has not „attacked“ Japan. Also, they have no intentions to attack any country.
> 
> It was just to scare the US, as always.
> Nevertheless Japanese citizens should be careful if a missile is being launched.


Just to scare yet they put the Japanese people at danger. I'm glad it just "flew" over and no one was hurt. People aren't taking this seriously people could have died.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 28, 2017)

Well, at least now that they are using Russian missile technology it is less probable that their missiles will drop down and kill people in the ground by accident.

Erm... think positive? /s


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thats one clickbait title


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 28, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Thats one clickbait title



Yeah you can say that again,I instantly checked BBC news and saw that it only flew over Japan.

@Saiyan Lusitano that title shit me up seriously. 

But goddamit Kim, your taking this too far. Sooner or later, one of the countries will rain down hell and it wont end well for anyone.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 28, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I've been telling for years to nuke North Korea before they get nuclear weapon
> now they have it and i'm telling to nuke it before they get global reach with 'em
> anyway gonna pop corns with those mushroomy explosion and eat some fallouts


That's problematic, because even if they didnt have nukes now (which they do), they have powerful allies that hold a significant portion of world's nuclear arsenal that would most likely go on the offensive should NK be attacked 

I hope and pray for everyone in the potential attack radius that the situation can be descalated without any loss of life


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 28, 2017)

Damn North Korean bastards.


----------



## Emenaria (Aug 28, 2017)

I live in Japan but didn't know that until now lol
Just another missile test, meh.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 28, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That's problematic, because even if they didnt have nukes now (which they do), they have powerful allies that hold a significant portion of world's nuclear arsenal that would most likely go on the offensive should NK be attacked
> 
> I hope and pray for everyone in the potential attack radius that the situation can be descalated without any loss of life


That's simple logic, when they are ready, they will soon attack
and i've been telling for years the sooner we attack the least casualities there will be

That's it
even if attacking is a garantee to have casualities
the sooner, the less


----------



## Gizametalman (Aug 29, 2017)

Take precautions?
Like, dodging it or what?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SkittleDash said:


> I feel really sorry for its innocent civilians. NK in general aren't to blame. It's their fat, useless leader. If they had a normal leader like every other fucking country, I think NK would be a great place. But sadly, it can only be in a dream. So... yeah. Nuke NK before it's too late.



You DO know that North Korea is a Socialist Capitalist economy/culture, right?
Gotta love not having the right to my hard worked properties


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 29, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Take precautions?
> Like, dodging it or what?


You know, if you see a big ass metal cylinder coming at you at 25200 Km/h you gotta go fast to the nearest bunker... because you can outrun that ofc! /s


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 29, 2017)

Whole situation in the country is a shame really.  But the truth of it is is that the people there are so far brainwashed by the powers that be and that cut off from reality that there is no coming back for them in terms of normality.  Its almost inevitable that Kim will push the buttons of some nation too far and all fire will rain down on that country.  But sometimes, the world has to do what the world has to do.  Every single one of them would die for him blindly, and unfortunately one day that will probably happen.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Aug 29, 2017)

Nuking North Korea isn't the option, can't believe I have to say this.

If we nuke North Korea, not only are you killing innocent people (in the several millions), but you are also causing a mess, because China WILL retaliate. Assuming South Korean or US forces then take North Korea, China will then have troops that don't match its military interests on its border. You can bet that will anger them. 

Also, if you kept reading after the innocent people part, take a look in the mirror.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 29, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Nuking North Korea isn't the option, can't believe I have to say this.
> 
> If we nuke North Korea, not only are you killing innocent people (in the several millions), but you are also causing a mess, because China WILL retaliate. Assuming South Korean or US forces then take North Korea, China will then have troops that don't match its military interests on its border. You can bet that will anger them.
> 
> Also, if you kept reading after the innocent people part, take a look in the mirror.


Thank you!


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 29, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Nuking North Korea isn't the option, can't believe I have to say this.
> 
> If we nuke North Korea, not only are you killing innocent people (in the several millions), but you are also causing a mess, because China WILL retaliate. Assuming South Korean or US forces then take North Korea, China will then have troops that don't match its military interests on its border. You can bet that will anger them.
> 
> Also, if you kept reading after the innocent people part, take a look in the mirror.


If north korea shoot attacks first then china will back off but if we attack first then they will defend them http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4780602/China-stop-America-attacks-North-Korea-first.html
Will won't nuke them, but small tactical missile strikes destroying known military complexes and missile launching silos, then we could see an allied invasion of multiple countries into north korea to completely destroy the government and capture or kill kim jong un. I don't know what exact path they will take, trying not to kill civilians obviously takes priority.

The last thing china wants to do is start a war with the world, they will still uphold un sanctions against nk
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/china-enforces-un-sanctions-against-north-korea-gv8zk9z8q


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Aug 29, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> If north korea shoot attacks first then china will back off but if we attack first then they will defend them http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4780602/China-stop-America-attacks-North-Korea-first.html
> Will won't nuke them, but small tactical missile strikes destroying known military complexes and missile launching silos, then we could see an allied invasion of multiple countries into north korea to completely destroy the government and capture or kill kim jong un. I don't know what exact path they will take, trying not to kill civilians obviously takes priority.
> 
> The last thing china wants to do is start a war with the world, they will still uphold un sanctions against nk
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/china-enforces-un-sanctions-against-north-korea-gv8zk9z8q


Pretty much, if they attack first and we take out military structures in defense then no one will be against that. Nuking or doing anything first is the complicated part.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm gonna say the same thing I said in a similar thread: if you stop all imports and exports across the NK border the regime would probably implode in six months or less.


----------



## Viri (Aug 29, 2017)

MeAndHax said:


> What are you talking about? They launched a missile that flew OVER Japan and hit the waters. DPRK (North Korea) has not „attacked“ Japan. Also, they have no intentions to attack any country.


That's almost as bad. I dunno about anyone else, but if a rocket missile flew over my house, I'd legit piss my self. NK needs to fuck off, I wish there was a solution to taking care of them, that wouldn't result in millions of deaths. Our only hope is a coup.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 30, 2017)

Update:  *North Korean leader Kim Jong-un says missile test over Japan is ‘first step to containing Guam
*
So yeah kim might have just outright confirmed that he is coming for Guam one way or another....

"North Korean leader Kim Jong-un has called the country’s latest missile test over Japan “a meaningful prelude to containing Guam” and said his country should conduct more missile tests into the Pacific Ocean, maintaining his country's defiant posture even as the United Nations convened an emergency meeting on containing the Korean threat."

Source: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ile-test-japan-kim-jong-un-guam-a7919306.html


By the look of things, we are pretty much nearing kim's endgame now. 

My guess is that on the 9th of September 2017. NOKO will hold their 6th nuclear test.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2017)

So would it be fitting to tell North Korea to go fuck itself?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So would it be fitting to tell North Korea to go fuck itself?



Through non-violent means, sure!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Through non-violent means, sure!



Good, because Kim Jong Un is a conniving bastard XD


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Good, because Kim Jong Un is a conniving bastard XD



I absolutely agree. Him and his regime are scum.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I absolutely agree. Him and his regime are scum.



Oh how I can't wait for their regime to crumble, or having one of Kim Jong's personnel "accidentally" assassinate him.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh how I can't wait for their regime to crumble, or having one of Kim Jong's personnel "accidentally" assassinate him.



Hate to say this. But that will never happen unless China sends someone in undercover. North Korean's worship kim as a GOD. And i mean that Literally.







All Hail the supreme assholes

Edit: I should also note that worshiping ANY other religion carries very harsh punishment in NOKO

Source:http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...beliefs-new-state-department-report-says.html


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 30, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I've been telling for years to nuke North Korea before they get nuclear weapon
> now they have it and i'm telling to nuke it before they get global reach with 'em
> anyway gonna pop corns with those mushroomy explosion and eat some fallouts



I think as it stands it's better to try and contain the nukes to DPRK than attack them and possible end up with a new insurgency which has access to nukes/nuclear tech to sell.


----------



## Gizametalman (Aug 30, 2017)

Guam?
Now reading that Wham! is Non-Included American Territory, this is pretty much a threat (a direct threat) to the USA, no?

Who will win?
Truant? or Jim?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 30, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Who will win?


Death.


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh how I can't wait for their regime to crumble, or having one of Kim Jong's personnel "accidentally" assassinate him.


Nothing would change. He's just a figurehead. They would just replace him and it will be business as usual. The entire regime would need to be eradicated to make any difference.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 30, 2017)

Veho said:


> Nothing would change. He's just a figurehead. They would just replace him and it will be business as usual. The entire regime would need to be eradicated to make any difference.


True.
But sure replacing him with a more level and controlable figurehead will improve things in the short term.
Let's say, some figurehead from some branch of the regime that sides with China and can be controlled more strictly by the Chinese.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

Update: *North Korea: Tremor was sixth nuclear test, says Japan*

So supposedly NK just carried out 6th nuke test an hour ago. 

Not 100% confirmed yet.... but it is likely it was. Why? well read the source

Source:http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-41139445

This is a big deal.


Abu_Senpai said:


> My guess is that on the 9th of September 2017. NOKO will hold their 6th nuclear test.



*Damn, only off my guess by 6 days*​Edit:
The South Korean military says it has registered an earthquake of 5.6 magnitude near a nuclear test site in North Korea.

It comes hours after Pyongyang claimed it had developed a hydrogen bomb capable of being loaded on to a ballistic missile.

The South Korean military added it appeared the earthquake was man made.

Update:
*N Korean statement due in 10minutes*
There are reports that the North Korean administration will make an "special announcement" at 15:00 local time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Update: *North Korea: Tremor was sixth nuclear test, says Japan*
> 
> So supposedly NK just carried out 6th nuke test an hour ago.
> 
> ...



I hope North Korea gets what's coming to them, karma's a bitch after all. Kim Jong Ungulate needs to be assassinated.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope North Korea gets what's coming to them, karma's a bitch after all. Kim Jong Ungulate needs to be assassinated.



All i can say is that it will 100% get worse before it gets better.

Edit: 10 mins till the NK official announcement


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> All i can say is that it will 100% get worse before it gets better.
> 
> Edit: 10 mins till the NK official announcement



So what are we supposed to do? Give in to fear and have our lives ruined?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So what are we supposed to do? Give in to fear and have our lives ruined?



That is for our _amazing _leaders to decide.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*North Korea claim successful H-bomb*
North Korea says it has carried out a hydrogen bomb test - calling it "a complete success".
North Korean state TV says its hydrogen bomb can be loaded onto a missile, the AFP news agency reports.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Sep 3, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> *North Korea claim successful H-bomb*
> 
> 
> North Korea says it has carried out a hydrogen bomb test - calling it "a complete success".


They've done this before, haven't they? And the US and its allies aren't going to believe that until they can verify it for themselves. It wouldn't be off the rails for NK to be lying about a successful H-Bomb test.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> They've done this before, haven't they? And the US and its allies aren't going to believe that until they can verify it for themselves. It wouldn't be off the rails for NK to be lying about a successful H-Bomb test.



Japanese "Sniffer" planes are already in the air and checking for radiation

Japan and China have confirmed they felt 2 tremors after the so called Nuke was dropped

Edit: But this is pure insanity, They can load a H-bomb ( the most powerful type of bomb there is) ONTO a Missile.

At the end of the day America Will NOT allow them to become a Nuclear power and that is exactly what they are close to becoming. As soon as they can make a H bomb travel on a Long term missile. Then there will be no other option but war simply because America/Japan and Sk will never allow NK to become a neuclear power. And they will never give up their nukes so what else can you do?

Official statement:


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> *Damn, only off my guess by 6 days*​


So, when do you predict they actually use it?


----------



## jubbagee (Sep 3, 2017)

Imagine if something went wrong with the missile and it did hit...damn!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> So, when do you predict they actually use it?



Right, so after sleeping on this mornings news for 8 hours. Let me give you *my view* on things regarding this whole situation.

Basically, i predicted NK would test their 6th Nuke on the 9th of September since LAST year Kim jong un's regime carried out their 5TH nuke test on the 9th of September. *Why*? well because that date is the exact date* North Korea was founded* almost 69 years ago. So since i *knew* how Kim likes to show off with his tests, it was only natural that the 9th of September would be the best time to carry out his test.

However, instead of the 9th he chose the 3rd of September! *Why*? well after sleeping on this news, it has become clear that the ONLY reason why he carried the test now instead of on the 9th was because of the BRCIS Summit that is being held in China right now which is attended by various leaders of our world. He is showing that China doesn't control him and that the sanctions that they did oppose are useless against his regime.

Now lets return to your question, you asked *"when do you predict they actually use it?" *Well that is a question that no one can answer with 100% certainty.

 However, allow me to give you my two cents on how things could play out.

Lets make three things clear:

1. USA will NEVER accept NK as a Nuclear power
2. Kim will NEVER abandon his nuclear ambitions even though his people are dying in large quantities right now. (Everywhere but Pyongyang of course)
3. South Korea will do ANYTHING to avoid war right now. Simply because their new leader is HIGHLY against war with the north.

Now regarding my 3rd point. South Korea wants to avoid war with North because the people despite being unafraid of the North's test are scared with Donald Trump leading since he just like KIM is UNPREDICTABLE. And MANY South Korean's think that if america's homeland was *under the risk of attack*(just like it is now with the North's latest accomplishment of loading H-bombs on missiles) they would attack North Korea in an instant *without* the approval or debate with South Korea's President Moon.

 Now if war did break out then South Korea would be slammed the hardest by Kim's artillery and missiles. (starting with Seoul which harbors Millions)

Next on the list would be Guam,Hawaii,USA,Japan and possibly the U.K. (in that order, do note that Kim WOULD hit all these targets *Simultaneously*) Oh and when i say USA,Japan and the UK, i mean that he will hit these three countries anywhere. But most likely he would Hit London,Washington and Tokyo since they are the capitals and hitting them would be the best demonstration of his power. (i mean those three cities being hit would be a big deal! And at this point with Guam, Hawaii and South Korea attacked too, we are looking at Millions on Day 1)

The above stanza is essentially in my opinion Kim's war strategy. Now do remember at the same time whilst he is launching his nukes and missiles etc.... America and its allies would be doing All in their power to Hit Kim directly AND hit Kim's Nuclear test sites but then again. There is *NO *guarantee that 100% of the nukes or missiles will be attacked successfully before they reach their intended destination.

Okay, so that is how it would all play out. *But how would it start?
*
I have TWO scenario's, one which is typical and one that i came up with on my own which despite sounding crazy makes sense to some degree:
*
1. *It is simply really, in my opinion. I believe that Kim will continue to carry hit tests. Do remember that Right now he can successfully produce H-bombs and attach them onto missiles. Now i believe that by 2020 (unless america goes apeshit and attack's Kim), North Korea will be a Nuclear power that is capable of launching H-bombs onto LONG RANGE ICMB'S that can hit ANYWHERE in the world. Now i personally am still debating whether or not the U.S will allow them to get to this stage. If they do not then what that means is that America will hit Kim before he can develop long range H-bomb ICBM's and test them which would of course mean that the world will have suffered countless deaths as a result. Now if the USA DOESN'T hit Kim and he gets to this stage then what he will do is unpredictable really. He could try to take over the South which would make a lot of sense given the reason behind this whole mess to begin with. (U'know pick up where your grand daddy left off) OR he could try attacking America and settling the score with them. OR he could even take on Japan which Annexed the entirety of Korea back when it was a MIGHTY imperial empire.



Spoiler: Now my personal crazy scenario which no one else has come up with yet is this.... ( do note that it is my own hypothetical spin on what i think could be happening)



2. I think North Korea is testing its missiles with the ultimate goal of Long range H-BOMB ICMB's that can attack any where in the world meaning i believe they want two things. One is too be recognized as a global nuclear power and the second is to start a war. But in my opinion, they are *stalling*. I think that Kim is carrying out tests and then sending his findings to his partner is crime Iran. I think Kim is building up his own might and improving his nuclear capabilities and then at the same time sending over help to Iran. I think the *end goal of Kim's regime *is to make both himself and Iran Nuclear powers and when they are, i think they will essentially tag team and join forces to attack their *one common enemy* and *two historical enemies. *

The one common enemy being USA
The two historical enemies being South Korea and Israel

I think Kim will help Iran in exchange for their help in taking on America. I think around 2020, kim will attack SK and at the same time Iran will go for Israel whilst at the same time Co-joining their efforts and trying to attack America and cause as much destruction as possible. Now of-course they would both loose but think about it from the point of view that the U.S wouldn't now what hit them essentially since TWO nuclear power's coming at you with nukes will definitely cause some form of confusion among America's military strategists since it isn't a scenario which they ever planned for. America always assumed that if an attack happened by either of the two countries, it would happen separately and never simultaneously. Yeah sure my scenario sounds crazy but hey "is Kim sane?". If i was NK i would definitely reach out and create treaties with enemies of America like Iran and ISIL since that is the best way to go about it from a strategic POV. When i say treaty think of the WW2 treaty between the "Axis of Evil". Something like that could definitely be re-enacted for the sake of a common goal.



Now regardless of whether or not the first scenario is wrong or the second one is wrong. Do remember that NK *WILL *at this rate become a Nuclear power and also remember that America WILL *never *allow them to become that. Now *would america sacrifice their South Korean people in exchange for the security of their homeland?* Honestly, who nows?

But i have the distinct feeling that one thing is for certain which is that since sanctions arent working, all that remains is one thing and that is something which has plagued humanity since the dawn of creation!* What do i speak off*?

I speak of WAR of-course

It is unfortunate of course but i spoke with the sanest of my military strategist buddies and they all agreed that the only action which Kim Jong Un understands in the language of POWER.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2017)

I am very sorry for the people of East Asia right now. 
The everyday hysteria must be reaching Cuban missile crisis levels.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Sep 3, 2017)

North Korea used scare US with missile
it wasn't very affective
US used nuke
it was super effective
PKMN Trainer Kim fainted


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh and i forgot to mention. There is still a slight chance kim might fire off something on the 9th September 2017. I mean it is the date they were founded, So kim has to celebrate somehow. (if he does do something in 6 days then i am guessing perhaps an actual non-underground Nuclear test? could be possible. Dont now where he could do it though...)

And it is important to note that NK is the only country to preform a nuclear test in the 21st century.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Oh and i forgot to mention. There is still a slight chance kim might fire off something on the 9th September 2017. I mean it is the date they were founded, So kim has to celebrate somehow. (if he does do something in 6 days then i am guessing perhaps an actual non-underground Nuclear test? could be possible. Dont now where he could do it though...)
> 
> And it is important to note that NK is the only country to preform a nuclear test in the 21st century.


Perhaps in a missile to the middle of the sea of Japan. After all it is already full of radiation.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Perhaps in a missile to the middle of the sea of Japan. After all it is already full of radiation.



Yeah that surely is a possibility. What really annoys the hell out of me is when our leaders say "We must impose even stricter sanctions". Like Seriously why couldn't you just slap on the more harshest sanctions to begin with? 

And sure you might say "that isn't how things work" but you cannot follow standard practices when dealing with the rouge regime


----------



## leon315 (Sep 3, 2017)

NK nuclear crisis is more complicated than u all expect, there are so many hidden layers people don't see, the situation is degenerating into a all new sort ''COLD WAR 2'', which both China and Russia are secretly holding NK to involve Japan and SK (which are sopported obviously by USA) into this proxy war.

Guys, there's currently a new world conspiracy, all point that USA against Russia: remember Russian's military intervention on Crimea, cauz USA and EU want to recruit this small country and cut Russian's natural gas exporting/trading? both Crimea and NK are just proxy wars, USA and EU vs. Russia and China.

the world is splitting into EAST and WEST, AGAIN!


----------



## J-Machine (Sep 3, 2017)

i think the sanctions are stupid personally. you are basically cornering an already wounded animal. He's gonna puff out his chest and become more aggressive, not give in. the way he treats his people and his disregard for previous sanctions prove that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> i think the sanctions are stupid personally. you are basically cornering an already wounded animal. He's gonna puff out his chest and become more aggressive, not give in. the way he treats his people and his disregard for previous sanctions prove that.



Then what do you propose?  People becoming sycophantic sheep and taking it up the tailpipe in hopes that North Korea will behave like a disciplined child? I don't see it happening. I hope that half-assed regime collapses hard and fails miserably.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

leon315 said:


> the world is splitting into EAST and WEST, AGAIN!



I am sorry but where have you been for the past 70 years? The world has ALREADY split into east and west and has been since the end of WW2.

Also it is likely that Kim is trying to REMOVE Japan from their pacifist course. Aggravating japan is something which could lead to them pursuing Nuclear weapon development themselves and China would 100% be against that. 

This all began with the cold war is what many would think. However, it actually begun (at least in regards to NK) with the Annex of Korea. 

Japan was a beast back in it's heyday. The Imperial Japanese took over Vietnam, Indonesia, Korea, Malay and Even most of China. Their ultimate goal was to bring East Asia under the rule of Imperial Japan. But if they had succeeded perhaps we wouldn't have all the divides we have now(in east asia).... But then again there is no guarantee it would have stopped there. The imps could easily change their goals and try to take over the entirety of Asia but it would have been a struggle indeed.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 3, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Japan was a beast back in it's heyday



lmfao, u never read a single history book, haven't u?? japan managed the invasion to China's main land thanks a temporal alliance with USA and other 6 EU countries, Old China back at age when it still ruled by Dynasty Qin, even it was corrupted by internal conflicts, but still had enough of resource against single small military nation like Japan.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

leon315 said:


> lmfao, u never read a single history bokk, haven't u?? japan managed the invasion to China's main land thanks a temporal alliance with USA and other 6 EU countries, Old China back at age when it still ruled by Dynasty Qin, even it was corrupted by internal conflicts, but still had enough of resource against single small military nation Japan.



When i made that statement i was particularly referring to other countries i mentioned first. Look at my statement again, i mentioned China last and that was because China like you said had internal conflicts which made it easier to take over. Of course they never completely took it over but then again taking over China is a big deal regardless of how you look at it. And of-course i have read history books or else i wouldn't have known that they established puppet governments in countless countries. And not to mention any other points i made are true. 

Also which one are you talking about The first sino-japanese war or the second? 

Because during both wars the belligerents were China vs Japan as far as i am aware. 

Also what are you on about? China was supported by Russia,America and UK during 2nd Sino war and during the first no one helped them apart from some Koreans


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

BREAKING NEWS:  (Holy shit)



President Trump was asked if he would attack NK and he said "Well See"


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2017)

Well, we're boned. It was nice knowing you, Temp users. 


Politics can burn in hell.


----------



## MionissNio (Sep 3, 2017)

Whatever we do to North Korea we should not kill Kim and instead expose his lies to the people who think he is God or some shit. Like make him poop raw diarrhea in front of everyone on broadcast.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, we're boned. It was nice knowing you, Temp users.
> Politics can burn in hell.



Naa, the world is okay. Just Guam,Hawaii, South Korea,Japan,U.S and maybe UK are in the shitter.

Plus nothing is confirmed yet. But if U.S hits NK first, then China jumps in (or so they said prior to this 6th nuke test) which would lead to alot of deaths.

Trump under US Constitution can only start a war 48hrs before congress says STOP. SO if he starts a war then Congress cant do crap for 48 hours and that time-frame isnt enough to take down kims regime. Not to mention the death toll would be millions by then which would piss of the American people and thus force congress to sign off on taking down Kim


----------



## Meteor7 (Sep 3, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Whatever we do to North Korea we should not kill Kim and instead expose his lies to the people who think he is God or some shit. Like make him poop raw diarrhea in front of everyone on broadcast.


As far as I understand it, the vast majority of the public already despises him. That being said, shaking his image of absolute power somehow might empower the public to resist him from within the country as well. I don't know what that would be, honestly, but maybe political warfare could be a better option than military.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Naa, the world is okay. Just Guam,Hawaii, South Korea,Japan,U.S and maybe UK are in the shitter.
> 
> Plus nothing is confirmed yet. But if U.S hits NK first, then China jumps in (or so they said prior to this 6th nuke test) which would lead to alot of deaths.
> 
> Trump under US Constitution can only start a war 48hrs before congress says STOP. SO if he starts a war then they Congress cant do crap for 48 hours and that time-frame isnt enough to take down kims regime. Not to mention the death toll would be millions by then which would piss of the American people and thus force congress to sign off on taking down Kim



Is that supposed to make us feel better?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Is that supposed to make us feel better?



No not really. Just stating what would/could happen and how trumps comments dont necessarily mean the end of the world as we now it.

But either ways kim has got to go, he has gotz to go!!!!


----------



## leon315 (Sep 3, 2017)

leon315 said:


> internal conflicts





leon315 said:


> ruled by Dynasty Qin



i mentioned explicitly both 2 great wars, man  anyway back to topic whole NK situation is a beginning of Cold War 2, with 2 major Super powers behind the scene who control NK as an expandable pawn against you-known-who, it's a direct revenge against USA and his EU vessels when they tried to cut off Crimea from Russia's influence, Crimea is an EXTREMELY important strategic point of natural gas trading from RU to west EU.

Plus, Usa can not start any military actions against NK, unless NK starts war which involve nearby countries like SK or even Japan, if they do, it will inevitably will drag both Russia and China into the conflict and our Kim is fully aware about that, he won't stop nuke tests until NK own complete nuclear weapon technologies


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Next Fallout title's DLC will be "NK Hydro" + a free Kim skin for pre-orders.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

leon315 said:


> i mentioned explicitly both 2 great wars, man  anyway back to topic whole NK situation is a beginning of Cold War 2, with 2 major Super powers behind the scene who control NK as an expandable pawn against you-known-who, it's a direct revenge against USA and his EU vessels when they tried to cut off Crimea from Russia's influence, Crimea is an EXTREMELY important strategic point of natural gas trading from RU to west EU.



When people say "you now who" in front of me. All that comes to mind is voldemort.......just saying


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 3, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> When people say "you now who" in front of me. All that comes to mind is voldemort.......just saying


It all makes sense now, NK Is trying to nuke Hogwarts!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> It all makes sense now, NK Is trying to nuke Hogwarts!



NO! THINK OF THE INNOCENT MUGGLES!! that would die as a result of an assault on Hogwarts 

LOL but kim isnt bold, whereas Voldemort was...

Funny fact, supposedly Kim is scared of barbers so hence he cuts his own hair.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Meteor7 said:


> As far as I understand it, the vast majority of the public already despises him. That being said, shaking his image of absolute power somehow might empower the public to resist him from within the country as well. I don't know what that would be, honestly, but maybe political warfare could be a better option than military.



Any option is better than military to be honest. But Dictators dont listen and cannot be reasoned with. I am actually shocked by the fact that we are getting all "pissy" over his missiles and nukes rather than the infinite amount of humanitarian laws that Kim's regime have broken behind the closed doors of their "supreme country".


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 3, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Whatever we do to North Korea we should not kill Kim and instead expose his lies to the people who think he is God or some shit. Like make him poop raw diarrhea in front of everyone on broadcast.



Koreans hate Kim regime.
But if they say it, then they'll be killed.


----------



## J-Machine (Sep 4, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Then what do you propose?  People becoming sycophantic sheep and taking it up the tailpipe in hopes that North Korea will behave like a disciplined child? I don't see it happening. I hope that half-assed regime collapses hard and fails miserably.


i'm sure the answer is already in my post. Kim jong Un needs to be overthrown as he is behind the issues happening and not the country itself; which is why sanctions won't work (that and china is over 80% of their economy. the rest of the world means nothing to NK). Whether that is by an implanted coup or civil war (very unlikely), assassination (kinda doable but would take too long to help anybody at this rate), out right war (quick and swift bombing with bunker busters among other things as congress and the world are too scared of china to go along with it leaving the us 48 hours to win.) of course in the last scenario china is the real threat here and a coalition is the only way to bring down an economic/populace/resource powerhouse like china.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 5, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> i'm sure the answer is already in my post. Kim jong Un needs to be overthrown as he is behind the issues happening and not the country itself; which is why sanctions won't work (that and china is over 80% of their economy. the rest of the world means nothing to NK). Whether that is by an implanted coup or civil war (very unlikely), assassination (kinda doable but would take too long to help anybody at this rate), out right war (quick and swift bombing with bunker busters among other things as congress and the world are too scared of china to go along with it leaving the us 48 hours to win.) of course in the last scenario china is the real threat here and a coalition is the only way to bring down an economic/populace/resource powerhouse like china.



I hate to say this, but after seeing the aftermath of this latest nuke test and then hearing that the prick sent a shipment of ICBM's to his country's West coast during Monday night in order to launch them within the upcoming  hours/days or weeks.

Info on that here: http://edition.cnn.com/2017/09/05/asia/north-korea-icbm/index.html

After seeing all that, the only logical outcome now is war. At this point i am pretty much just waiting for either the US or NK to make their first move. But if war happens then everyone will be effected and even countries that have nothing to do with the conflict will start making stupid decisions since the powers that could stop them will all be preoccupied with NK. It is literally just a matter of time now before either side does something stupid and we enter a war that America might not win. This is the result of 20 years of failed diplomacy and countless of innocents will pay as a result.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 5, 2017)

Well, see the half-full glass.
In a couple of months there will probably be no more North Korean regime. (along many other things)


----------

